# Sick RBP? white growth...fungus?



## gordinho80 (Aug 10, 2005)

Is this fungus???

Ammonia level tested at 0.25 ppm


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, he looks to be in bad shape. He needs some meds stat.


----------



## gordinho80 (Aug 10, 2005)

ruger345 said:


> Wow, he looks to be in bad shape. He needs some meds stat.


i know...but is this fungus???

thanks...
Mario


----------



## jobeak (Jun 3, 2006)

It looks like fungus or maybe ammonia burn. Maybe your P had an injury there that could have got infected. What are your water parameters? If you are'nt keeping up to date with your water changes, the ammonia levels will be high. You could try catching him and swabbing the wound with a clean cotton bud to see what it is. I suggest moving him to a hospital tank with added salt for a few weeks to give him a chance to heal and do daily water changes as well.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

looks like minor ammonia burn to me cause it looks like white dry scales instead of white fuzz. i treated mine with high dose of salt and water changes, the white scales turned black first then healed perfectly. if its fuzzy you need to treat it with maracyn 2 maroxy for fungus immediately, fungus spreads rapidly and can kill your fish quick. treating fungus the fuzz will dissapear leaving literally a hole in you fish where the fuzz was then it will heal very slowly leaving a scar. good luck.

below is a pic of ammonia burn that healed easily in a week


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

looks like that sh*t that killed my 4 caribe, 26 of exums caribe and 1 caribe of kels........its a type of bacterial Infection that ours had....but i dono bout ur red...get some better pics


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply. How is it going? It may actually be a heater burn, but I am leaning to amonia burn. If you look at your fish, its color is off, his eyes are cloudy. His fins are messed up. I dont think It is a fungas because it usually attacks the fins first. Check your water for amonia, whats the ph, and tank size.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

add melafix take the carbon out and and turn the heat up a little mine went through the same thing aand cleard up the same day


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ammonia burn :nod: not the plaig of 06







sad weeks


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

So how are things?


----------

